
Announcing new features  and a premium version of N1 open-source email client - orschiro
https://nylas.com/blog/nylas-pro/
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11553738](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11553738)

